# [portage] dubbi sulle nuove funzioni [risolto]

## MonsterMord

E' da un po' di tempo che portage ha un uso delle USE FLAG che non capisco,

in pratica, con l'opzione -v mi segnala le USE flag utilizzate, ma allo stesso tempo me ne segnala altre in colore giallo con un % appeso che abilita o disabilita senza che ne capisca una ragione.

Esempio pratico, due pacchetti a caso:

```

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.5.5  USE="kdeenablefinal -debug -xinerama (-arts%*) (-kdehiddenvisibility%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.3  USE="arts kdeenablefinal -debug -xinerama (-kdehiddenvisibility%)" 12,610 kB

```

Perchè la use flag ARTS è gestita in modo differente sui due pacchetti sopra?

Grazie,

p.s.: anche un RTFM va bene, però... please give me a link.

----------

## Kernel78

RTFM

man emerge

----------

## .:deadhead:.

in man emerge , se giungi alla spiegazione della flag -v , troverai la risposta.  :Very Happy: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  evitate risposte di tipo RTFM , fan troppo debian...

----------

## MonsterMord

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> in man emerge , se giungi alla spiegazione della flag -v , troverai la risposta.

 

Oops...   :Embarassed: 

Mi ero perso in un bicchier d'acqua.

----------

## skypjack

Ok, RTFM fa molto Debian, ma ogni tanto fate togliere un sassolino anche ai poveri utenti che si sono letti milioni di man-pages solo per poterlo dire!!  :Laughing: 

----------

